# Jiujitsu vs Wrestling, which to recomend to whom



## lonewolfofmibu (May 26, 2010)

A friend of mine was asking me about which grappling style would be best for him (I suggested Judo or jiujitsu because I do those) while another person suggested Freestyle wrestling, I personally don't know much about the different kinds of wrestling so I was wondering what kind of people would like styles like Jiujitsu and Judo and what kind of people would like styles like Grecco-roman and freestyle wrestling


----------



## chinaboxer (May 26, 2010)

it's all personal preference, i think the best suggestion you can give him is to go and take advantage of the free trial classes at each place and see for himself which he gravitates towards. the most important thing is to decide and then train, grow and have fun!


----------



## Boyd Ritchie (May 26, 2010)

lonewolfofmibu said:


> A friend of mine was asking me about which grappling style would be best for him (I suggested Judo or jiujitsu because I do those) while another person suggested Freestyle wrestling, I personally don't know much about the different kinds of wrestling so I was wondering what kind of people would like styles like Jiujitsu and Judo and what kind of people would like styles like Grecco-roman and freestyle wrestling



I don't know how close you are to Salt Lake area but there is Catch Wrestling available there. That would be my recommendation.


----------



## lonewolfofmibu (May 27, 2010)

just out of curiousity what is the difference between Jiujitsu, sambo and the wrestling styles, I've never trained wrestling and haven't seen enough of it to be able to spot out the key differences


----------

